#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Γεωδαιτικό GPS

## g1ann1s

Ζητώ γεωδαιτικό GPS μονόσυχνο ή διπλόσυχνο, ζεύγος ή έναν δέκτη που να μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για RTK, σχετικά οικονομικό. Πληροφορίες και προσφορές στο giannis_dimitrakakis@hotmail.gr. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ !

----------

